# International School Eastern Seaboard



## softouch (Sep 8, 2013)

New member here.

Does anyone have or has had children who attend(ed) the International School Eastern Seaboard?

I would appreciate your thoughts very much!

I have 1st graders.


Regards,
softouch


----------



## BobHG46 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Ise*

ISE will provide your children with an international education run on American lines. If you wanted an international education run on British lines, apply to Regents Pattaya, which also has a boarding facility. Regents offers the IB program for Year 12 and 13 students.


----------

